# grumpy rabbit



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

i have had my girl rabbit sally for about 6 months now, but i am struggling to get her used to me because shes just so grumpy!!!
she has everything she needs, a nice big hutch and run, things to play with, lots of food/veggies/hay/water, a nice snuggly place to sleep.... but she never seems that happy 
the only time she looks pleased to see me is when im putting some rabbit nuggets in her bowl at tea time.... i have given her them by hand, given her fav veggie treats by hand, which she takes, but still runs away and stamps her leg when its time to get her out of her hutch.... i handle her everyday (despite her stamping her leg with disapproval).... but still the same!
i even lie on the floor so i look less scary and let her climb around me, but still she stays the same.... ive tried everything i can think of!!!
why does she dislike me so much???  
she lets me stroke her sometimes, but other times runs off and stamps her leg again.... the only change is that when in the same room as me she used to stay completely frozen still but now she does move around and have a run/play etc.... even during the night i sometimes hear her stamping her leg in her hutch outside


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless you, must be so frustrating! When you handle her does she stay still or does she squiggle around?

My Lottie often runs away when you try to pick her up (as soon as your hands go round her middle) and she stamps her feet and hides but once I get her she just sits on me and is fine. She hates my OH though and he can never pick her up, she stamps, runs away and hides under the lounger we have in there. I've put this behaviour down to maybe her having a bad experience with men in the past as I don't know her background (we rescued her last year aged 6)

I know some rabbits don't like being picked up at all but I'm sure she appreciates the other affection she receives, even if she doesn't show it


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Has she been spayed? Female rabbit that haven't been spayed usually have a constant case of PMT! If she hasn't been spayed I'd get her done, it would calm her hormones down and reduce the risk of uterine cancer in later life. If she has already been done I'd say sit in her run with her and just completely ignore her take a book or something to keep you entertained and a few treats.It could take a while so patience is important, don't look at her or or talk to her anything. When she starts feeling safe and trusting you she will come to you and have a sniff, carry on ignoring her at first to build her confidence and trust. She will eventually try getting your attention by pulling at clothes or trying to take the book from you till you pay attention to her. This is when you start talking to her and give her a little pet on the head and maybe a treat to encourage her coming to you. If you do this often enough she will in time trust you enough that you can just walk up to her and give her a cuddle. Just remember not all rabbits like to be picked up so leave her at ground level for cuddles and go down to her level for cuddles if she is one of these.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

thanks 
she has been spayed so i know it cant be that, i have tried ignoring her before like u said kammie, whilst reading a book etc but maybe i will try this some more.... its just frustrating because it makes me feel like im doing something wrong!
i have another rabbit william who couldnt be more different... if i go anywhere near his hutch he gets excited and starts running around/binkying about the place... when i pick him up he even licks me and he loves his cuddles, hes always coming over for a stroke and nudging me!
i treat them both exactly the same, i guess because ive had william longer than sally the contrast is just a bit of a shock, theyre so different!
i did get sally from a rescue home where they said she was found as a stray, so maybe it could be that her experience in early life has not made her quite so trusting? 
i hope that one day she will realise that i love her and i am her friend!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

It could be down to her experiences as a stray, animals do remember things. Not entirely the same but my parents once rescued a donkey who had been badly beaten by her previous owner (a man), she would not let men near her at all without going mad and trying to kick them but eventually she came round to my dad once she learned he wasn't going to hurt her and then eventually she was fine with other men.

Patience is the key I think and you just have to build up trust gradually, its frustrating I'm sure but I bet it'll be so rewarding once she comes round


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

My Midnight was a foot thumper lol she didnt dislike me as i expect your girl doesnt you. i think they just get in the habbit of being a thumper 

Also some rabbits even when spayed can still get PMT as such, i have a lady who bought a french lop from me and she has been spayed yet she is still a grumpy bum and still nest, ive spoken to an expert about this and apparently some just still get the 'iwant a litter' grumps.


----------



## xliljanex (Sep 2, 2009)

awww...well shes got everything she needs and im trying my best so she cant get better than that i guess.... ill stop feeling guilty now and just keep trying


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

get her a boyfriend, or bring her indoors so she gets used to you


----------

